# Doncaster show who bought what back????



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Come on everyone i'm :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:to know who bought what etc etc.....Gaz is sending me my Lavender Motley via tnt, Nerys is collecting 2 rats for me then i'm gonna go and collect them from hers.


Come on please tell us what beautiful animals you've bought home :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

2 king snakes form stalls.
3 multi's from Bosshogg.
4 fancy mice from Bosshogg.
Unfortunately the little longhaired male fancy mouse had got out of the cage when I got back to the car and had been squashed underneath the cage. I have no idea how it happened and I'm gutted. Not only was he my male but he was the only one I picked out myself because he was so cute.
I'm sorry this happened Claire I wish I'd brought two faunariums now instead of the big cage.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I posted in the other thread but will do here too ......
I got a Lavender Motley, ghost motley, another snow het' Lavender and a couple of yemen chams. 
I thought it was quite a good meet; more variety than the last show at Donny. And it was nice to see so many familiar faces. I recognised loads of people who i dont know too. I'm a little too shy to just walk up and say hello!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

saxon said:


> 2 king snakes form stalls.
> 3 multi's from Bosshogg.
> 4 fancy mice from Bosshogg.
> Unfortunately the little longhaired male fancy mouse had got out of the cage when I got back to the car and had been squashed underneath the cage. I have no idea how it happened and I'm gutted. Not only was he my male but he was the only one I picked out myself because he was so cute.
> I'm sorry this happened Claire I wish I'd brought two faunariums now instead of the big cage.


Aww hun i'm so sorry  and the longhaired ones are so cute aswell, but at least the others are ok : victory:



kennedykrew said:


> I posted in the other thread but will do here too ......
> I got a Lavender Motley, ghost motley, another snow het' Lavender and a couple of yemen chams.
> I thought it was quite a good meet; more variety than the last show at Donny. And it was nice to see so many familiar faces. I recognised loads of people who i dont know too. I'm a little too shy to just walk up and say hello!


Thanks hun, i did know there was other theard  but thanks, so who did ya buy that lav motley from :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought the lav' motley from Toyah, she had her delivered down to the show.
The ghost motley and the snow from Stephen Sharp.
Sorry to hear about your little mouse Saxon


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

my boyfriend is in the car now returning from doncaster with a new female royal cant wait to see her.: victory: i know he bumped into somebody from the forum and got chatting to some breeders of uros.so hes coming back with new contacts too.:no1:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> I bought the lav' motley from Toyah, she had her delivered down to the show.
> The ghost motley and the snow from Stephen Sharp.
> Sorry to hear about your little mouse Saxon


Yay me too i got the male :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:Can't wait too see pics of yours 



weeminx said:


> my boyfriend is in the car now returning from doncaster with a new female royal cant wait to see her.: victory: i know he bumped into somebody from the forum and got chatting to some breeders of uros.so hes coming back with new contacts too.:no1:


Aww congarts hun royals are lovely :no1:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

i got a adult female singapore blue,a salam ornamental and a juvie fireleg


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

we came back with some childrens pythons, young pair of tangerine hondurans and some high yellow leopards

was almost tempted for the little albino prarie kings but i going to hamm soon


----------



## kymotors (Nov 12, 2006)

i got a pair of jcp's and a pair of red chile roses, dont know if i like the spiders yet only handled them once lol


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

mike mc said:


> i got a adult female singapore blue,a salam ornamental and a juvie fireleg


: victory:: victory:



JDKREPS said:


> we came back with some childrens pythons, young pair of tangerine hondurans and some high yellow leopards
> 
> was almost tempted for the little albino prarie kings but i going to hamm soon


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



kymotors said:


> i got a pair of jcp's and a pair of red chile roses, dont know if i like the spiders yet only handled them once lol


 
:mf_dribble:I've got a chile rose :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

we got a Cute baby Boa, Ghost corn hatchling, 2 Normal corn hatchling and an adult Carolina Corn.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Sueg65 said:


> we got a Cute baby Boa, Ghost corn hatchling, 2 Normal corn hatchling and an adult Carolina Corn.


Aww how cool :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

i bought a pie bald


hahaha i wish!
i just got a sexy little royal and then on the way home i got a breeding pair of corn snakes and a free 4 foot viv with everything!BUZZZZZIIIINNNNN!!

hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Just got back now, bought a few things 

I bought:

Avic Versicolour (Martinique Pink Toe)
Grammastola Formosa (Paraguay White Hair)
Grammastola Sp (Northen Gold)
Pandinus Africanus (African Black Scorpion)
Yellow Legged Millipede

And the G/F gotta Anery Corn Snake Hatchling

And i got some new equipmemt, heat mats, faunariums etc. 

Saw a few peeps aswell, Sami/Mason, DirtyDozen, Tarantulabarn, Purejurassic and Lee from the Spidershop.

All in all a class day


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

linklee said:


> i bought a pie bald
> 
> 
> hahaha i wish!
> ...


Don't we all wish we had the money 4 one of them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and what a bargain and i bit that royal is a stunner



Ste said:


> Just got back now, bought a few things
> 
> I bought:
> 
> ...


Wow what a list :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Well done hun :no1:


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I got a spotted python and one of Gaz's Crawl Cays  my son got a (gravid we think) brown african scorp and my daughter got 4 stick insects n my son one some wood from the tombola:no1:


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

If i had the money and the space i would have come back with everything! lol

But i didn't get anything at all... apart from aspen, a log and a plastic vine... some toys for the pets ^.^

But i really wanted an emperor scorpion! And a tortoise and the GTP and tree boa's and the rainbow boa and the skinks... and... and.... lol

One day.... just one day...

But a woman showed me an awesome carpet python that i got to hold and i think i have found the next buy as soon as i get space and money : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We just got back, wouldn't drive a few hours for it unless I knew something I wanted was there, but as we coupled it with a few deliveries/buys it was more convenient to go. I thought it was about half the size of Barking with a very limited selection of animals to be honest, did expect a lot more for this time of the year, but even so, can't complain, because I picked up..

1.2 Adult Columbian Rainbow Boas
1.1 Blizzard

Plus picked up the snakes I was having delivered there (fire, granite and buttercream) so all in all a very tiring but not bad a weekend 

Was nice to meet quite a few people from the forums too.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We went with the express idea "We are not buying anything."

We knew we were trading some multis for a little normal het lavender, hypo and anery corn girl, but we got an added surprise - a non-feeder to try to get going 

We also wound up buying a little CB female Royal, after deciding that was better than picking up a Hognose.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i bought a pair of fat tail geckos on the way back from doncaster does that count :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i bought a pair of fat tail geckos on the way back from doncaster does that count :lol2:


Yep that counts :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

NicolaMe said:


> I got a spotted python and one of Gaz's Crawl Cays  my son got a (gravid we think) brown african scorp and my daughter got 4 stick insects n my son one some wood from the tombola:no1:


Aww wow hun Congarts on the new ones :0) 



Rogue said:


> If i had the money and the space i would have come back with everything! lol
> 
> But i didn't get anything at all... apart from aspen, a log and a plastic vine... some toys for the pets ^.^
> 
> ...


Aww theres always next year Drool :0)



Athravan said:


> We just got back, wouldn't drive a few hours for it unless I knew something I wanted was there, but as we coupled it with a few deliveries/buys it was more convenient to go. I thought it was about half the size of Barking with a very limited selection of animals to be honest, did expect a lot more for this time of the year, but even so, can't complain, because I picked up..
> 
> 1.2 Adult Columbian Rainbow Boas
> 1.1 Blizzard
> ...


Cool i've been after a pair of Blizzards for a while but can't seem to find em anywhere. But wow at what you bought back :mf_dribble:



Ssthisto said:


> We went with the express idea "We are not buying anything."
> 
> We knew we were trading some multis for a little normal het lavender, hypo and anery corn girl, but we got an added surprise - a non-feeder to try to get going
> 
> We also wound up buying a little CB female Royal, after deciding that was better than picking up a Hognose.


Wow thats nice :mf_dribble: and i hope you get that non feeder going


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i think i missed a lot. was there more than just the stalls in the middle? i will be so gutted if there were. i traveled 4 hours and probably missed most of it!!! lol.

im happy though. i bought back a lovely pair of cali kings. i am soooooo happy. they are the friendliest snakes i have ever known. (apart from when they smell food) i had just been cleaning mice (forgot to wash hands) and opened the viv to get something out of it. i then had the female atached to my hand!!!!!!! i know was my own stupid fault. i thought i would tempt them with some food as they seem hungy enough to eat my hand and they both ate!!!

sorry about rabbitin on. im just so happy!!!!!

p.s i got a free cockroach with my mat stat aswell!!!!! (living in the box)


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't go myself, but asked Ant to pick up a adult Female Crb that I had reserved a few weeks ago from Donny She is absolutely stunning and I'm really chuffed with her.
So a big thankyou to Ant for collection her for me and for dropping her off at mine, and also for the gorgeous female corn I bought from him, and the yearling rat snake he gave to my son  Cheers Ant!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Thought it was an ok show,better than junes. I got a baby ackie, some bearded dragons, an amel corn, a ghost motley, a stripe ghost, a hypo motley, a normal stripe, a pair of zigzag candy canes and an anery


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

We got

Pair of striped corns
Female amber
Female butter

and a proven trio of beardies , one male two females.

John


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i got two ferrets and a little albino nelsons,many thanks DD


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i got 100% het albino boa from genetic gems, a 100% het annerythistic Boa and a little royal who i just could not leave as gorgeous, aslo came home with a some spiney mice from Nerys (superwoman as she will be known as from here after!!) and rats from wyinkinwolf (di) and then on the way home i got a trio of stripey mice yayyy

spent to much money but well worth it!

pictures to follow:no1:

and nice to meet some of you


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got a pair of berbers....


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i think i missed a lot. was there more than just the stalls in the middle? i will be so gutted if there were. i traveled 4 hours and probably missed most of it!!! lol.
> 
> im happy though. i bought back a lovely pair of cali kings. i am soooooo happy. they are the friendliest snakes i have ever known. (apart from when they smell food) i had just been cleaning mice (forgot to wash hands) and opened the viv to get something out of it. i then had the female atached to my hand!!!!!!! i know was my own stupid fault. i thought i would tempt them with some food as they seem hungy enough to eat my hand and they both ate!!!
> 
> ...


Thats ok i'm just happy you got some lovely snakes and i hope your hand is ok :lol2:



*H* said:


> I didn't go myself, but asked Ant to pick up a adult Female Crb that I had reserved a few weeks ago from Donny She is absolutely stunning and I'm really chuffed with her.
> So a big thankyou to Ant for collection her for me and for dropping her off at mine, and also for the gorgeous female corn I bought from him, and the yearling rat snake he gave to my son  Cheers Ant!!


Wow congarts :0)



Dirtydozen said:


> Thought it was an ok show,better than junes. I got a baby ackie, some bearded dragons, an amel corn, a ghost motley, a stripe ghost, a hypo motley, a normal stripe, a pair of zigzag candy canes and an anery


Yum yum please post up some pics of them soon for us 2 see :mf_dribble:



Lostcorn said:


> We got
> 
> Pair of striped corns
> Female amber
> ...


Congarts hun, can't wait to see pics of them :0)


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought the missus and my sister back, spent nothing though. I was looking for long branches but there was only small stumpy logs.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

jav07 said:


> i got two ferrets and a little albino nelsons,many thanks DD


Aww i love ferrets, Congarts hun 



bosshogg said:


> i got 100% het albino boa from genetic gems, a 100% het annerythistic Boa and a little royal who i just could not leave as gorgeous, aslo came home with a some spiney mice from Nerys (superwoman as she will be known as from here after!!) and rats from wyinkinwolf (di) and then on the way home i got a trio of stripey mice yayyy
> 
> spent to much money but well worth it!
> 
> ...


Wow how cool :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and can i ask why Nery well be known as superwoman from now on? And are my rats cute hehe



rob-stl-07 said:


> i got a pair of berbers....


Congarts :no1:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

berbers are gr8! i love em, but uh-oh, i havnt got a thermostat, cuz there were none left. so playin on and off heat bulb until i get to night mode.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

no one get any frogs?
were there any?
what were they?
i missed out didn't i?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i didnt see any frogs really. just taddys. dunno what species they were


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only frogs that I could see were a pair of whites tree frogs on one table, and a table with poison arrow frogs on. Didn't see any other frogs at all!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

redeyedanny said:


> no one get any frogs?
> were there any?
> what were they?
> i missed out didn't i?


a friend got three poison arrow frogs a yellow/black and 2 blue/black


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

all i really saw was corns!!!! they become so bloody anoying. all i saw was corn after corn. then i saw lots of pythons, then i saw MILLIONS of leos (some very nice ones) and then i finally found my cali's!!!!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> I bought the missus and my sister back, spent nothing though. I was looking for long branches but there was only small stumpy logs.


Always the way tho..



rob-stl-07 said:


> berbers are gr8! i love em, but uh-oh, i havnt got a thermostat, cuz there were none left. so playin on and off heat bulb until i get to night mode.


Aww ebay is normaly good for thermostats have a quick look i got a mat stat for £21.49 free postage.



redeyedanny said:


> no one get any frogs?
> were there any?
> what were they?
> i missed out didn't i?


There must have been some maybe you missed em 



californiankinglover said:


> all i really saw was corns!!!! they become so bloody anoying. all i saw was corn after corn. then i saw lots of pythons, then i saw MILLIONS of leos (some very nice ones) and then i finally found my cali's!!!!


 
I love corns :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Always the way tho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i do normally. i love any snake but i got so anoyed after traveling for 4 hours and thinking i wasnt going to get my kings. but it was all ok. i got them. i just beat saxon to it!!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> all i really saw was corns!!!! they become so bloody anoying. all i saw was corn after corn. then i saw lots of pythons, then i saw MILLIONS of leos (some very nice ones) and then i finally found my cali's!!!!


That's probably because EVERYONE breeds corns or leos 

I didn't see nearly enough house snakes, hognoses or not-royal pythons for my tastes, though looking through everyone's purchases, I'm sure there must have been more pythons than I saw 

I also neglected to mention that my girlfriend brought us a Goin's King on Saturday


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I spent a bloody fortune and came back with loads!
1.2 Mexican cali's
1.2 Western hoggies
1.1Grey Banded cali's het albino's
0.2 Emperor scorpions
1.2 Scrub scorpions!

Oh and 2 heat mats :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Pincers n Paws said:


> I spent a bloody fortune and came back with loads!
> 1.2 Mexican cali's
> 1.2 Western hoggies
> 1.1Grey Banded cali's het albino's
> ...


Wow lovely :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

It was a far better show than the one in June.

Yes there were plenty of corns and leos , but there was plenty of other stuff as well.
Including , kingsnakes, milksnakes, gopher snakes,garter snakes, sand boas, various boas and pythons ,bearded dragons, chameleons , gargoyle geckoes, dart frogs, lots of spiders, giant millipedes, GALS and probably other stuff that I have forgot to mention.

It seems that not everybody thought it was a good show but since it is the only one in the north of england until the one at Rodbaston in november , it is better than nothing.

Perhaps the organisers need to get a bigger venue for next year, it was quite busy today

John


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

does any1 know any1 who can deliver thermostats overnight?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Lostcorn said:


> It was a far better show than the one in June.
> 
> Yes there were plenty of corns and leos , but there was plenty of other stuff as well.
> Including , kingsnakes, milksnakes, gopher snakes,garter snakes, sand boas, various boas and pythons ,bearded dragons, chameleons , gargoyle geckoes, dart frogs, lots of spiders, giant millipedes, GALS and probably other stuff that I have forgot to mention.
> ...


Wow wish i'd gone after seeing that list of things there :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



rob-stl-07 said:


> does any1 know any1 who can deliver thermostats overnight?


No sorry hun  you could try ebay but i guess it will be a few days for delivery?


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

we thought it was a good show and enjoyed it :smile:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i do normally. i love any snake but i got so anoyed after traveling for 4 hours and thinking i wasnt going to get my kings. but it was all ok. i got them. i just beat saxon to it!!!!!


Why it take you 4 hours?i went from liverpool and it only took an hour and half


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> does any1 know any1 who can deliver thermostats overnight?


Camzoo can probably get one to you by Tuesday....


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> Why it take you 4 hours?i went from liverpool and it only took an hour and half


 
ment 4 hour round journey sorry. we were caught in a lot of traffic. what part of liverpool you come from?

lee


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

chhers


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It was our first show and we enjoyed it immensely.
We'd already overspent last week so didn't have alot to spend. Yes californiakingsnake you did beat me to it but I didn't really want a pair. As I say good luck with them they were gorgeous.

Didn't stay long as my OH is ill, he was the one in the wheelchair, and due sugery tomorrow.

when he's better we will definitely be going to a few more shows. With a lot more money.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

saxon said:


> Didn't stay long as my OH is ill, he was the one in the wheelchair, and due sugery tomorrow.
> 
> when he's better we will definitely be going to a few more shows. With a lot more money.


Saxon, were you the folks we saw outside with Bosshogg? I'm horrible with faces and names


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i enjoyed it aswell. it was overcrowded which was the only downfall. i am more than happy. i only went for one snake and came back with a pair. (and a free cockroach with my mat stat!! his name was freddie until dad killed him) 

i think i overspent slightly. i have spent about 400 quid today!!!! not good.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I got a male Amel het for Opal from Claire Burniston.
It was a one I produced in 2005 and it no longer fits in to Claires plans but could be useful to me. Cheers Claire.

I got some Multi's from Sissco and Boss Hogg, Cheers girls :smile:
The Multis have settled in and Sissco one of the buggers bite me as expected :bash: But it was no were near as bad as expected :smile:

Just before I came away I got 1.1, very strong pastel colored, Hypo Lavenders from lexcorn to go in to my Lavender / Opal group ( That makes unlucky 13 now ). Thanks for yet more stunning snakes Alex.

Stephen.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Saxon, were you the folks we saw outside with Bosshogg? I'm horrible with faces and names


Yes that was us.
Ended up having to leave early as John was really ill.I shouldn't have dragged him out but I though it would take his mind off the surgery tomorrow. It didn't so that didnt' work. OOPS!!!! Bad me.

We ended up with a couple of kings but not the ones we wanted.

One of my baby mice got out in the car and got squashed under the cage I am gutted because it was the little boy with long hair that I picked out myself, Vanilla the snow corn said thankyou for a fresh meal. Well I didn't want him to be a total waste now did I??? On the other hand the girls are so friendly I love them already.
Won't stop me 'seeing to' their offspring. The girls will be pets though.
Well once I find a boy to go with them.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I got some Multi's from Sissco and Boss Hogg, Cheers girls :smile:
> The Multis have settled in and Sissco one of the buggers bite me as expected :bash: But it was no were near as bad as expected :smile:


Glad it wasn't too bad a bite  The younger girls are still giving me proper evils every time I get near them. 

As for our corns, the little normal girl decided to take off her old clothes and show us her nice clean new skin about two hours after she came home. Perfect shed, though!

The other little one is giving us dubious looks and seemed to be cruising for something to eat, but didn't seem amazingly keen on the multi pink I offered... at least, not while we're looking anyway. We'll have a look in the morning.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Lostcorn said:


> .
> 
> It seems that not everybody thought it was a good show but since it is the only one in the north of england until the one at Rodbaston in november , it is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


 

where is rodbaston and what dates. is it open to public???


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I got a male Amel het for Opal from Claire Burniston.
> It was a one I produced in 2005 and it no longer fits in to Claires plans but could be useful to me. Cheers Claire.
> 
> I got some Multi's from Sissco and Boss Hogg, Cheers girls :smile:
> ...


Wow well done :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Gotta see pics of them hypo lavs :no1:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i wish i'd gone now


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry dude, Rodbaston is a members only meeting. It's great for me only a 30 min drive instead of 1 1/2 hours to Doncaster. you still have time to become a member though.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

come on then. how do i become a member


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Wow how cool :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and can i ask why Nery well be known as superwoman from now on? And are my rats cute hehe


your rats are very cute especially like the larger doe i get 9 of di myself :no1:

and Nerys will now be called superwoman as she was been brill running around sorting everything out and i dont know how she fits everything in to 24 hours!!!!


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

davenoble said:


> come on then. how do i become a member


Go to the IHS website Welcome to the International Herpetological Society.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

bev336 said:


> Go to the IHS website Welcome to the International Herpetological Society.


 
thank you
how long will it take to come through. does anyone know~?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Iliria said:


> i wish i'd gone now


Me too 



bosshogg said:


> your rats are very cute especially like the larger doe i get 9 of di myself :no1:
> 
> and Nerys will now be called superwoman as she was been brill running around sorting everything out and i dont know how she fits everything in to 24 hours!!!!


Aww thanks hun i can't wait to see em :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Ane belive me i don't know how Nerys does it all as i was up at 2am talking to her on msn 

Wonderful lady tho and can't wait to meet her again :no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we got from the show...

1.0 macklotts python
1.1 jungle carpet pythons

some corns from snakebreeder.. thanks a lot steve  

managed to not buy any leos... 

and on the way home...

i got a xenopus frog, 2.0 melanistic caspian whip snakes, and 1.1 white lipped pythons  

i've wanted some for ages.. since we first got in to reptiles... and was always told, not for beginners.. so i left them... but i think we're ready for them now! lol 

sami


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> we got from the show...
> 
> 1.0 macklotts python
> 1.1 jungle carpet pythons
> ...


 
Wow very nice hun :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Well done


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i just bought some leo's,

in the end i got a female sunglow, a female mack snow het mp patternless, a male mp patterless, a male tangerine albino, a gorgeous female super hypo carrot tail, and a giant female superhypo carrot tail

:no1:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> i just bought some leo's,
> 
> in the end i got a female sunglow, a female mack snow het mp patternless, a male mp patterless, a male tangerine albino, a gorgeous female super hypo carrot tail, and a giant female superhypo carrot tail
> 
> :no1:


Aww well done hun :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

davenoble said:


> thank you
> how long will it take to come through. does anyone know~?


I'd wait until october the 1st mate. Joining now only lasts you until december. By joining oct 1st it runs for a year and also gets you entry to any events as a member for the remainder of this year and next.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i could have bought loads ,
but i went & took the oh !
i only got sum phasmid ova (while she was eating her dinner)


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Pincers n Paws said:


> I'd wait until october the 1st mate. Joining now only lasts you until december. By joining oct 1st it runs for a year and also gets you entry to any events as a member for the remainder of this year and next.


 
thanks for the advice. id have joined willy nilly otherwise lol


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

got 0.1 Aptor leopard gecko, she is gorgeous, but not tame!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> we got from the show...
> 
> 1.0 macklotts python
> 1.1 jungle carpet pythons
> ...



Some cornsnakes.

We bought bloody twelve :lol2:

Mason


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers Guys : victory:
Stephen


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought:

1.1 Whitesided bullsnakes het for snow
0.0.1 Southern pine het for patternless

1.2 rex rats (2 females were for someone else)

Spent WAY more than I meant to after reserving yet another mammal *gulp*

Nice to see a few people though


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i tihnk i saw you! but you didnt say hello


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I got a male Amel het for Opal from Claire Burniston.
> It was a one I produced in 2005 and it no longer fits in to Claires plans but could be useful to me. Cheers Claire. quote]
> 
> No problem Stephen!
> ...


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

we brought a male ghost, a lovely little female ghost stripe! :mf_dribble: and a male ghost motley been wanting a couple of ghosts for ages! and a male snow het coral
will post pics later!


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i went for a blood python but no one had any
but came home with 
a royal
1.2 amels (one female 100%het for butter motley)
a creamsicle poss het butter amel
a normal corn
a albino black rat snake
a sunglow motley corn
a trio of multis 
an axolotl
and 3 rats.
oohhh and a book.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

First time we've been, its just we had a family do in Preston on Saturday evening, snuck the gecko's into the hotel sat night!
Didn't sleep much, just got to the meeting by the skin of our teeth! Then had a glorious 5 hour drive home!!! mg:

We only have a small amount of Leo's to sell... so only sold a couple, didn't really see anyone we knew, i think ASHBOSH you we're opposite us?? I think you came over a looked a few times, but bought off Dave Davies instead!

And there's nothing wrong with millions of Leopard Geckos!!! :lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

We got a male Iran Java carpet python, we was't suposed to be getting any more but tony couldn't leave him, so we ended up rushing off to get another viv.

Saw Ashbosh but i was too shy to say hello.

1st time we've been really enjoyed it but was disapointed there was't many lizzards.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

ahhh ps geckos, one of our males was from you


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> ahhh ps geckos, one of our males was from you


 Ahhh, yes the tangerine albino, lol, hope he's settling in ok, keep us posted how he gets on 
Did you get a heat mat in the end??


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

me got
0.1 ghost corn(kathy love stock)
0.1 okeetee corn(kathy love stock
1.0 ghost corn
1.0 amel stipe/motley corn

wuda loved more esepcially on the genetic gems stall,mmm...boas:mf_dribble:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Ahhh, yes the tangerine albino, lol, hope he's settling in ok, keep us posted how he gets on
> Did you get a heat mat in the end??


i didnt get one from the show, but bought one from a friend later that night who was at the show 

i took just over 200 quid expecting to get a couple of nice gecko's, so wasnt planning on needing anymore equip, 

i was also adament i wasnt going to the bank but soon ended up there getting more money lol... 6 lovelly leo's later i need more stuff... :mf_dribble:

he's settled well, quite greedy and was wandering around this morning at around 8 which suprised me, all my other are usually snoozing away at this time...

let me know if you want any giant tangerine albinos for next year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## royalkid (Apr 30, 2007)

05 female royal, 06 snow stripe corn, 2 x 07 female amels (1 stripe, 1 motley), 07 female normal stripe, shtct leo female and lavender circleback female (hopefully) leo.

Oh! and locked my dads keys in the boot of the car. That wouldnt have been too bad if we didnt live about 260 miles away:lol2:

Scooter


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well I picked up a rather nice juvi bibrons geck.

lol, almost wish I hadnt by the time I had rehomed him that eve, two days later still got the bite marks !

Ash, thinking about it, were you in a green tee shirt? thought i saw a dodgy hair cut !


----------

